# Old Town/South Ridge/Burj Residences, etc with kids



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi--my husband and I are moving to Dubai in the fall--November probably. We are looking for a place central enough as I will be working in the financial center and he will be working in the airport tax free zone. We have been thinking about Old Town or one of the other nearby apartment complexes, like South Ridge or the Residences. We have a 2 year old daughter and I am wondering how the facilities are for children (play areas, kids pools, other small kids?) in these developments? Also, we'd like 3 bedrooms and if possible a maids room--what would be reasonale rent to pay for something like this?

Thanks for any info!!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bhomes.com will give you a fair idea of rental prices in those areas. Once you get out here, try Cluttons or Hamptons as well.


----------



## Chick (May 15, 2008)

*Life in The Old Town*



lkgriffith said:


> Hi--my husband and I are moving to Dubai in the fall--November probably. We are looking for a place central enough as I will be working in the financial center and he will be working in the airport tax free zone. We have been thinking about Old Town or one of the other nearby apartment complexes, like South Ridge or the Residences. We have a 2 year old daughter and I am wondering how the facilities are for children (play areas, kids pools, other small kids?) in these developments? Also, we'd like 3 bedrooms and if possible a maids room--what would be reasonale rent to pay for something like this?
> 
> Thanks for any info!!!!


The Old Town should be perfect for you; there are chilcren's playgrounds, wonderful swimming pools with kiddie pools and play equipment and, best of all, it's a pedestrian zone, so you can walk to the shop, restaurants, etc., with the cars hidden necly underground. It's ideally suited for the DIFC and is a reasonable quick drive to the airport, as well.


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

i live in south ride and there are two pools, both with a kids one (covered) and a playground bit. lots of areas for them to run around outside. and LOTS of other families with kids, regularly in the pool in the evenings etc. i think you'll like it!


----------



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

*Thanks for your responses*

 Great! Thanks so much. It's so hard to know the real story when you are doing research remotely, and I want our search to be very targeted when we do come to Dubai next week for the house-hunting trip . . .


----------



## tiffclark1 (Sep 5, 2008)

lkgriffith said:


> Great! Thanks so much. It's so hard to know the real story when you are doing research remotely, and I want our search to be very targeted when we do come to Dubai next week for the house-hunting trip . . .


I'm not sure if you have arrived here already, but we just found a place in the Recidences (right next to Old Town). I have a small son and we are loving it here. We've been here about a week. My husband works in the DIFC


----------



## lkgriffith (Aug 20, 2008)

tiffclark1 said:


> I'm not sure if you have arrived here already, but we just found a place in the Recidences (right next to Old Town). I have a small son and we are loving it here. We've been here about a week. My husband works in the DIFC


We found a place in the residences too. We will be arriving some time in December. How old is your son? My daughter is 2. She'll be going to Kangaroo Kids in the mornings but we'll be free in the afternoons until I find I job, so maybe we can get together when we move in.


----------

